# Sky sports



## olly1966 (May 20, 2012)

An anyone tell me how to get Sky sports for my iPad ?
I am willing to pay but I am weary of a lot of scams as I have tried to find it for myself but always get directed to foreign websites that I don't trust with my credit card !
I need my sports fix especially now the football season has finished and the Olympics coming I would love to watch the British athletes not just the US 
Any help would be appreciated


----------

